# Gaggia Classic (Is it safe to leave switched on)



## kinsons (Dec 27, 2009)

I have recently bought a Gaggia classic, and rather than go through the start-up routine, is it safe (i.e. does it damage the machine) if it is left on all day. During the day it will get used 10-15 times.

I guess the electricity consumption is quite high also.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome!

I leave my Gaggia Classic on all day but ensure that it is turned off overnight or when it will not be used for extended periods.

Make sure you keep on top of maintenance (descaling / backflushing / cleaning grouphead etc) and you shouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## kinsons (Dec 27, 2009)

Many thanks for your prompt reply, need to sort out grinder next as I bought a blade grinder not knowing that there was such thing as a burr grinder.will post in grinder forum.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, leaving on all day is totally fine, as glenn said, you should turn off at night. if grinding for gaggia machine the blade grinder will not do you a fine enough grind, you really need a burr grinder, regards


----------

